

Show HN: Social Lite: 212kb replacement for the bloated FB native app - Rabidgremlin
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rabidgremlin.sociallite&hl=en

======
sp332
If it's just a wrapper for the mobile site, why don't I just save a bookmark
in my phone's browser? That takes like 1k.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
True but this keeps you logged in and sandboxes all those tracking cookies
that Facebook puts out

